# The First Heretic - Trailer.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

"...In their search for answers the Word Bearers reach the edge of the galaxy, the edge of reality. And instead of the infinite reaches of space going on forever, they find the remains of an empire, destroyed when a god was born."

Sounds to me like they will venture into the Eye of Terror and stumble across the Crone Worlds.

:shok:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Sounds to me like they will venture into the Eye of Terror and stumble across the Crone Worlds.:shok:


That last bit would really seem to point towards that. :wink:

I`ve been anticipating this one for a long time. Sounds pretty epic. Cannot wait! :grin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Crone worlds? what are they?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Crone worlds? what are they?


Essentially they are the Daemon Worlds in the Eye of Terror that made up the central hub of the Eldar Empire prior to the Fall. They are essential to the survival of the Eldar race as they are the only source of Spirit Stones. There is also still said to be Eldar living on these Daemon Worlds who have been trapped there since the Fall, as well as great treasures and relics from the Eldar Empire.

So basically I am assuming that the Chaos Gods reveal themselves to Lorgar and his Legion in the Eye of Terror where there can be little doubt to as to their status as 'gods' (further validated by the ruins of the Eldar Empire) thus proving the Imperial Truth a lie, and thus turning the Word Bearers into the fold of Chaos. Sounds epic! :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

This sounds like its gonna be the contender for best HH book, cant wait


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

'The truth is a lie'.... Bloody epic tagline. And yeah it sounds like they'll reach the Crone Worlds, perhaps the Eldar will play a part in the novel, maybe try to stop Lorgar and the Word Bearers. Can't wait for it, if they released it right now it'd still be too much time.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_The Horus Heresy_ just got _*alot*_ more epic; or maybe that is due to AD-B's choice of language whilst a rather suitable melody is in the background? 

Either way, I am... so exited, rather churlishly, that I may well venture to my local Games Workshop and pre-order said book, a feat even _A Thousand Sons_ and _Nemesis_ have failed to create. Really, I'm a sucker for nostaliga and Xenos-esque intruige/history (_Fulgrim_,_ Legion _and _False Gods _prime examples) and the way the author states how the novel pierces a time even beyond that of _Horus Rising_; to the zenith of the Great Crusade, alongside yet more delictables upon the Eldar and the sheer awesomeness that is the Ruinous Powers revealed in all their glory to the Word Bearers is... stunning. :grin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

bobss said:


> _The Horus Heresy_ just got _*alot*_ more epic; or maybe that is due to AD-B's choice of language whilst a rather suitable melody is in the background?
> 
> Either way, I am... so exited, rather churlishly, that I may well venture to my local Games Workshop and pre-order said book, a feat even _A Thousand Sons_ and _Nemesis_ have failed to create. Really, I'm a sucker for nostaliga and Xenos-esque intruige/history (_Fulgrim_,_ Legion _and _False Gods _prime examples) and the way the author states how the novel pierces a time even beyond that of _Horus Rising_; to the zenith of the Great Crusade, alongside yet more delictables upon the Eldar and the sheer awesomeness that is the Ruinous Powers revealed in all their glory to the Word Bearers is... stunning. :grin:


Lol. I know what you mean. ADB sounds like hes about to kick someones ass. Like Mr. T. "Read my book foo!"

Damn that fricken little trailer made me want to see it 3 times. So interesting!


----------



## Mr_Darkness (Aug 25, 2010)

That trailer was so epic. Especially the end tagline "The Imperial Truth Is a Lie." Awesome.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have little doubt that i will purchase this book as soon as i am able.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds awesome! Although i'm not quite sure who that wanker with the shaved head doing all the talking was... weird... 

CP


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

Still waiting on Prospero Burns...


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

"... ultimately this is the legion that falls willingly." 

Can't wait! This thing is going to be amazing!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Was reading one of the early reviews (link) that ADB posted up on his blog just now and came across this:



> It’s also interesting to see a particular planet of no great significance in the 31st millennium that will assume a far greater role ten thousand years hence. A real fanboy moment there!


My guess is that Cadia will feature in _The First Heretic_ aswell.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Trailer was so cool. Wow, can't wait for this book. More details and some more answers into the mysteries. Also if that does imply details into the Crone worlds, then we're in for a real treat. I love how light is being shed on some of the mysteries of 40k. Can't get enough fluff that's for sure.

I've finished the HH series, so this will be a day 1 purchase for me. Can't wait.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

mmmmm got to be Cadia really, gonna be another Istvaan/Nikea/Davin moment where the planets mentioned and you kind of go "ooooooooooooooooo i know whats gonna happen here!!"


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Were all gonna read this book expecting Cadia and then its not going to feature it


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Soooooooo...if they're heading to the Eye of Terror, will they be dropping in on Caliban and seeing if Luther's home?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> Were all gonna read this book ecpectin Cadia and then its not going to feature it


Damn it, my word is prophecy!


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

uhhhh, ADB why are you making me wait! :headbutt::hang1:


----------

